# Am I EVER going to be able to get a usuable Gentoo system?

## curmudgeon

Excuse the griping, but my frustration level is through the roof right now (and yes, this looks like "Kernel & Hardware" to me).

The first (and biggest) problem is the intel video driver. I (foolishly) thought that upgrading to xorg-server 1.7.6 would  help things. Instead, is has made my system completely unusable. Before, with 1.6.5-r1,  the system would only lock up three or four times a day. Now, I can't even log in without a gpu hang. The problem with Intel video chips has continually become worse and worse over than past year.

Simply starting the machine gives me:

```

Apr 10 22:33:16 system kernel: [   34.829946] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

Apr 10 22:33:16 system kernel: [   34.829954] [drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking

Apr 10 22:33:16 system kernel: [   34.829965] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

```

Actually attempting to log in produces:

```

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.626655] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.626665] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.626670] i915: Waking up sleeping processes

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.626682] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 1523 at 1521)

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.627151] reboot required

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.628201] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.637958] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.638653] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.638738] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.639007] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.639350] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.667139] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.730846] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.780166] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.781613] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:09 system kernel: [  212.823739] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:10 system kernel: [  212.865966] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:10 system kernel: [  212.908009] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:10 system kernel: [  212.926116] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:10 system kernel: [  212.956509] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 11:21:10 system kernel: [  212.957305] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

[...]

```

The new xorg-sever produces tens of megabytes of redundant log messages, too. Great!

This is a very common Compaq system with an Intel chipset (including a 82845G video controller), not some weird hardware. I can't believe that the users of major distributions put up with this (there would be a lot more screaming if many of them had this problem). Why is there no stable combination of programs in Gentoo that actually works. Instead, I have a machine I can't even log into without it wedging right away.

I don't want to hear "just upgrade to x.y.z and everything will be fine."

I heard that about xf86-video-intel versions 2.6.1, 2.6.2, 2.6.3, 2.7.0, 2.7.1, 2.8.0, 2.8.1, 2.9.0, and 2.9.1. I heard it about xorg-server 1.6.3, 1.6.5, and 1.7.6. I heard it about the kernel versions 2.6.30*, 2.6.31*, and 2.6.32*. From what I see ( for example https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301282#c12 ), it doesn't seem that this nightmare will end anytime soon. Is having something that works (not even well, just works at all) too much to ask? Is there any combination of old versions of programs that will work?

If I should somehow ever get any stability with the graphics controller and driver, then I have the audio issue to solve, which I have already worked on for two and a half years. Basically, when I boot from any "live" media (other than Gentoo), sound works perfectly. The Gentoo DVD (and installation) produces absolutely nothing (the drivers are loaded, and it looks like the system is playing sound, but no audio comes out). I have tried everything I can think of (including a USB sound adapter), but I just can't get it to work.

I am completely sick of it all right now.

----------

## Ant P.

Can you link to the upstream fd.o bug regarding this specific problem? I can't seem to find it.

----------

## John R. Graham

Just some anecdotal evidence here.  I use the intel driver on a mostly stable, completely up-to-date Dell at work and the system is rock solid.  The system has a relatively unaccelerated video chipset, so perhaps you're experiencing issues that I wouldn't see.  In any case, you can help isolate this issue by temporarily switching to a generic driver, like vesa, and make sure you don't still have issues.

Regarding the audio issues, why don't you boot the working live media and record the exact modules that it loads (via lsmod) and then make sure they're loaded in Gentoo.  Getting basic audio working in Gentoo hasn't seemed to me to be one of the more difficult tasks.  Just going through the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide has always worked for me.

- John

----------

## pigeon768

Out of curiosity, does this system work with a different distro? Fedora and ubuntu both have livecds. It sounds to me like a hardware problem.

You're absolutely correct that there would be a lot more screaming if many of us had this problem.

----------

## cwr

Well, I can't help you with X (which seems to have got noticeably more flakey recently;

for the first time in years I'm getting false colors and crashes), but the basic test for

sound is (at a terminal prompt):

  echo -e \\a >/dev/tty

If that doesn't work, then you've got a kernel driver problem.  If it does, then you

are into the wonderful world of ALSA.

Will

----------

## pigeon768

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Well, I can't help you with X (which seems to have got noticeably more flakey recently;
> 
> for the first time in years I'm getting false colors and crashes), but the basic test for
> 
> sound is (at a terminal prompt):
> ...

  Wait what? This produces no sound for me, but alsa works.

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

>  *cwr wrote:*   Well, I can't help you with X (which seems to have got noticeably more flakey recently;
> 
> for the first time in years I'm getting false colors and crashes), but the basic test for
> 
> sound is (at a terminal prompt):
> ...

 

Afaik, the bell is _not_ played via ALSA, but through the legacy pc speaker which is completely unrelated and may or may not be activated in your kernel config. As a side note, the above command is as silent as a dead horse for me as well, and I definitely have ALSA up and running. However, there is 

```
speaker-test
```

 which will output noise via ALSA; you can use this to check the status of your sound. Also, it often helps playing with the mixer settings - try 

```
alsamixer
```

----------

## dE_logics

Don't you think the make.conf could be configured for a different processor?

Just set it to march=native for now, and rebuild the whole tree.

----------

## jprobichaud

regarding the video driver issue...  It's quite hard to help here because we don't know your hardware.

Which version of the video card do you have? Can you post the output of 

```

lspci | grep -i VGA

```

and 

```

grep -e "DRM\|KMS" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

are you using an xorg.conf or you rely on the defaults? 

I've been through this intel driver nightmare, but I managed to get my system into a quite stable mode and the performance is acceptable (even with some moderate level of kde4 effects on).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

curmudgeon,

There are at least 4 parts to your problem

1. The kernel - that needs to be right.

2. Xorg that needs to start properly

3. Your GUI login manager

4. Your Desktop environment.

Any and all of those elements can be causing your issue you we need to simplify the problem space.  In the best traditions of searching, lets try a binary search and split the problem space between step 2 and 3.

Remove xdm from the default runlevel, so we can test with startx. The default window manager is twm and it starts with three xterms.

```
emerge twm xterm
```

if you don't have it.

Reboot ... you will boot into a command line then run startx. twm will start. At this stage you are using the driver you were always using, since we haven't change xorg.conf.

Run some of the programs that gave problems by typing their names into an xterm. Look for problems as you did before.

If all is well, the problem lies in your  GUI login manager or Desktop environment, which we are not using now.  If its still broken, its kernel or Xorg. Sight of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be good in that case.

----------

## Ant P.

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Afaik, the bell is _not_ played via ALSA

 

In the hda-intel driver there's an option to emulate the speaker through ALSA.

----------

## curmudgeon

Just got to where I could read replies and respond from another machine.

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Can you link to the upstream fd.o bug regarding this specific problem? I can't seem to find it.

 

I a sorry. I have no idea what you are talking about.

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Regarding the audio issues, why don't you boot the working live media and record the exact modules that it loads (via lsmod) and then make sure they're loaded in Gentoo.  Getting basic audio working in Gentoo hasn't seemed to me to be one of the more difficult tasks.  Just going through the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide has always worked for me.

 

I have tried that, and have (as far as I can tell) the same modules loaded for both. Just for the record:

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           19652  0

snd_ac97_codec         78585  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 682  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                48985  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              11912  1 snd_pcm

snd                    33792  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               3103  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          4665  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

I have never had a problem getting basic audio working with Gentoo, EXCEPT for this specific model (two identical machines, and neither one works as far as audio goes).

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> Out of curiosity, does this system work with a different distro? Fedora and ubuntu both have livecds. It sounds to me like a hardware problem.

 

The machine works fine with ANY other distribution, although I haven't tested any with the absolute latest xorg-server and kernel.

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> However, there is 
> 
> ```
> speaker-test
> ```
> ...

 

I didn't know about speaker-test before, but it produces nothing (it does makes noise on another machine, though. As an aside, something looks wrong with the configuration - the file /usr/share/alsa/speaker-test/sample_map.csv references other files that do not exist.

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Don't you think the make.conf could be configured for a different processor? 
> 
> Just set it to march=native for now, and rebuild the whole tree.

 

I have rebuilt the entire tree a number of times (most recently less than three months ago). In my make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

[...]

CFLAGS='-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse'

```

I am not unwilling to rebuild everything again, but you are going to have to convince me that changing to march=native will do something helpful when I know I have the correct processor specified.

 *jprobichaud wrote:*   

> regarding the video driver issue...  It's quite hard to help here because we don't know your hardware. 
> 
> Which version of the video card do you have? Can you post the output of  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Easily done.

```

$ lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

```

```

$ grep -e "DRM\|KMS" /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/.config

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

I have this as my xorg.conf (not too much there):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0 "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName   "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    ### Available Driver options are:-

    ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

    ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

    ### [arg]: arg optional

    #Option     "CacheLines"                    # <i>

    #Option     "ColorKey"                      # <i>

    #Option     "DRI"                           # [<bool>]

    #Option     "Dac6Bit"                       # [<bool>]

    #Option     "NoAccel"                       # [<bool>]

    #Option     "NoDDC"                         # [<bool>]

    #Option     "PageFlip"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "SWcursor"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "ShowCache"                     # [<bool>]

    #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"                  # <i>

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "intel"

    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

    BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Neddy, I will get to yours in a little bit since that takes more work. :)

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> In the hda-intel driver there's an option to emulate the speaker through ALSA.

 

Not relevant, because this machine has AC97 audio.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

curmudgeon,

We can rule out needing to rebuild everything with -march=native.  

If your install was built for the wrong CPU badly enough to not work, you would get Illegal Instruction Errors and the application causing them would be killed.

Its something that you tend to notice.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Remove xdm from the default runlevel, so we can test with startx. The default window manager is twm and it starts with three xterms.
> 
> ```
> emerge twm xterm
> ```
> ...

 

I had removed those packages after going from xorg-x11 to xorg-server, but I just put them back with the latest stable versions.

The first time I rebooted was a mess. The machine locked up before I could even get to the command line. The syslog showed:

```

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.131010] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.131072] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.137081] [drm] set up 15M of stolen space

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.271236] [drm] DAC-5: set mode 640x480 0

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691187] ------------[ cut here ]------------

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691250] WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_crtc_helper.c:1035 drm_helper_initial_config+0x3a/0x53()

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691320] Hardware name: Evo D510 USDT

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691370] No connectors reported connected with modes

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691424] Modules linked in:

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691510] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691565] Call Trace:

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691622]  [<c101d877>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x5e/0x8a

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691681]  [<c115a7cf>] ? i915_vga_set_decode+0x0/0x18

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691737]  [<c101d8d5>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x26/0x2a

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691793]  [<c114bdd9>] ? drm_helper_initial_config+0x3a/0x53

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691850]  [<c115b54a>] ? i915_driver_load+0xd63/0xe17

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691907]  [<c1152582>] ? drm_get_dev+0x2c2/0x384

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.691966]  [<c10f9012>] ? local_pci_probe+0xb/0xc

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692021]  [<c10f964c>] ? pci_device_probe+0x41/0x63

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692078]  [<c118245e>] ? driver_probe_device+0x75/0xfc

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692133]  [<c1182525>] ? __driver_attach+0x40/0x5b

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692188]  [<c1181ef2>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x37/0x5f

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692243]  [<c1182346>] ? driver_attach+0x11/0x13

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692298]  [<c11824e5>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x5b

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692352]  [<c11819ba>] ? bus_add_driver+0x99/0x1c5

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692407]  [<c118273f>] ? driver_register+0x87/0xe0

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692463]  [<c10f97f0>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x2c/0x82

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692522]  [<c13b01bf>] ? i915_init+0x0/0x48

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692577]  [<c100112b>] ? do_one_initcall+0x43/0x11f

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692634]  [<c139b1c9>] ? kernel_init+0x7e/0xcc

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692688]  [<c139b14b>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0xcc

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692743]  [<c1003063>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692807] ---[ end trace 159567bfc3a9ec31 ]---

May  6 02:12:07 system kernel: [    0.692869] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

Then I did a HARD reboot (powered off the machine completely), and got by that. But I still saw:

```

May  6 02:39:10 system kernel: [  244.363073] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

May  6 02:39:10 system kernel: [  244.363081] [drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking

May  6 02:39:10 system kernel: [  244.363092] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

```

The timing of that seems to match when I typed startx.

As for running it, I tried one application, a game that works fine on a completely different machine (with the same video chip). It ran, but I got what looks like about three frames per second (completely unusable).

So does the fact that I could log in point to some kde problem? It worked (poorly - locking up several times a day) before upgrading to the current stable xorg-server, but now the macchine wedges immediately when I try to log in.

Here is the Xorg.0.log.

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux system 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 Fri Apr 9 05:00:34 UTC 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 09 April 2010  12:59:43PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May  6 03:32:08 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x81dc3e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2562:0e11:00ba Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8400000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "845G"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PHL", prod id 2097

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x70.0   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 -hsync +vsync (63.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(WW) intel(0): Disabling Xv because no adaptors could be initialized.

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MosArt Optical Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MosArt Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

I did notice that I upgraded the kernel after upgrading xorg-server. Should I rebuild xorg-server with the current kernel (would that make a difference?)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

curmudgeon,

The intel driver is known to be picky about which kernels it works with, although is is not built against the kernel, so the ordering of builds does not matter.

Make a post in this thread as Pappy knows a thing or two about Intel drivers and kernels.

He will want your lspci and lspci -n output so he can see exactly which chipset you have. You can mention I sent you if you like.

----------

